# Alarm install - help finding wires



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

I've got wiring listings from 12volt, but just can't seem to find the dome light wire and parking light wire. Tried connecting to the parking lights from behind the hazard switch, but that caused the license plate light and I believe brake lights and front white side lights to flash. 

And the dome light, + switching I believe, is there anywhere easier to get to that you can find it besides the huge harness of wires in the kick panel?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sercool said:


> I've got wiring listings from 12volt, but just can't seem to find the dome light wire and parking light wire. Tried connecting to the parking lights from behind the hazard switch, but that caused the license plate light and I believe brake lights and front white side lights to flash.
> 
> And the dome light, + switching I believe, is there anywhere easier to get to that you can find it besides the huge harness of wires in the kick panel?


What year Max are you working with? 

Get yourself a test light. Probe around under the dash area around the main steering column harness and turn your parking lights on and off. One of those wires will trip the test light on and off along with the parking lights.


----------

